

How Twitter should make money - davecardwell
http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2009/09/how_twitter_sho.html

======
neilc
This boils down to: (1) Charge corporate users of Twitter on a per-user-
followed basis (2) Strongly discourage "ego"-driven users of Twitter who
follow lots of people

#2 is fine, but will only decrease Twitter usage and won't make much money.
Can Twitter really make enough money from #1 to be interesting? I doubt it.
(Why do customer service departments need to follow lots of people, anyway?)

